# how to replace a fuse for my heat press?



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

where do I locate my fuse for my heat press, it is a generic china brand bought from ebay. I think it is my fuse why my heat press keeps shutting off on me. 

thanks


----------



## Kin (Nov 29, 2009)

if it shuts off and then you can turn it back on it is not a fuse - fuse is something that is "one time burn only". if i were you i would look into power switch - and into overheating protection - if your press has that. there is also a possibility that you may need brand new power supply. China have different standard for power 220v and 50 Ghz. we have 110 and 60Ghz - some power supplies are anal about frequency. but it is a stretch.
best bet - take it to appliance repair shop - they will definitely help you faster (unless they are complete tools) then any of us here could.

Andrei.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a thermostat problem rather than a fuse. As Andrei said the fuse blows with a power overload rather than an on and off situation as you are experiencing.


----------



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

where do I locate the powersupply


----------



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

proworlded said:


> Sounds like a thermostat problem rather than a fuse. As Andrei said the fuse blows with a power overload rather than an on and off situation as you are experiencing.


where is the thermostat


----------



## shellscove (Aug 26, 2014)

I am not sure where to locate the fuse on my heat press any help appreciated.. Thanks


----------

